# Malfunctioning JBL Sub136



## Tonytitan (Jun 21, 2020)

Got a JBL SUB136 that has a constant green led as soon as it's plugged in and I don't hear a protection relay kick in like on my other sub136s. Is this because of a blown power transistor or something else?


----------

